# Passera aulente



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

:risataremetto che sono di una stupidità oggi che raramente mi capita in più ho la ridella per qualsiasi cosa.
E fra poco dovrei andare ad una riunione, con un cliente nuovo..spero solo di non ridergli in faccia.
:risata:

Dopo il post di ieri sono stata battezzata da Alce veloce "Passera aulente" e...:rotfl::risata::rotfl:

Ok. Respira Tebe. Respira. Non c'è niente da ridere.
Ok...


Tutto è iniziato ieri quando ero alla ricerca di aneddoti ridicoli sulle patate cicciottelle. (e anche qui delle vere perle ho trovato)
Uno si chiede. Ma perchè? Quale oscura ragione porta Tebe a fare ricerche sulle patate cicciotte?
Risposta ovvia visto lo scambio di mail avuto venerdi con Manager.
Comunque...

Pensavo di essere l'unica al mondo.
L'unica ad avere avuto sempre problemi con i costumi. 
Con i pantaloni aderenti.
L'unica a non potersi mai permettere un leggings.
Una donna disperata. Da così tanta patata.

Adesso poi, dopo il nude look alla Guest star la cosa è diventata...come dire...più evidente di quanto già non lo fosse.

Ammetto di non avere mai considerato questo tratto ciccioso come una cosa che potesse piacere agli uomini.
E infatti non ho mai chiesto pareri in merito.

Però...ognuna di noi ha le proprie fisime e io avevo questa.

Infatti con Manager, la prima volta nulla perchè avevamo altro a cui pensare, tipo le sue debacle, ma la seconda invece...che il tratto era super evidente vista la depilazione global...ho avuto un attimo di incertezza.

Perchè è inutile.
Io la vedo..._troppo_ cicciotta. Eccessiva in un corpicino rachitico senza curve esplosive.
Cioè.
Ho la patata che ha le labbra come quelle della Parietti, dai!
Con un monte di venere pure pronunciato!

-Tebe...che meraviglia...-
Questa la frase di manager quando portò la sua enorme mano lì... 
E io. -E' il mio tallone d'Achille. Sono un pò imbarazzata dalla mia patata in sovrappeso...-
-Ma stai scherzando...E' un paradiso...-

Ora. Non è che ci ho creduto. Primo perchè temo che di patate manager ne abbia viste poche e poi.
Cioè. La vedo! Non mi sembra tutta sta gran bellezza così tanta!

Allora mi sono messa in internet a cercare "patate cicciotte" e....

Un mondo!

E ho scoperto che non sono sola.
Che ci sono un sacco di donne affette da patata cicciottella.
E un sacco di uomini che amano il tratto distintivo, tanto da aprirci forum sull'argomento.






Insomma.
Ho vissuto fino ad ora con una fisima.
E invece...non sono la sola ad essere affetta da camel toe.
Sono in buona compagnia.:strepitoso:

http://acidcow.com/famous/8228-celebrity-camel-toes-40-pics.html


----------



## geko (16 Aprile 2012)

Consiglierei una liposuzione. Ma che cazzo di post scrivi? 10 minuti di cazzeggio... passo di qui e cosa mi tocca leggere?


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1140 ha detto:
			
		

> Consiglierei una liposuzione. Ma che cazzo di post scrivi? 10 minuti di cazzeggio... passo di qui e cosa mi tocca leggere?


:risata::rotfl: non ce la faccio oggi. Non ce la faccio. Però anche tu...l'ho premesso all inizio del post che ero in scemite!

e' da ieri che dura...ho paura di me stessa...comunque ho pure scoperto che fanno anche delle specie di microsospensori che livellano tutto!!!!!
ahahahahahahahah!
Adesso lo compro!


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

Già questa mattina quando ho capito cosa significava canel toe mi sono ribaltato sulla sedia che il mio collega stava già chiando il più vicino ospedale psichiatrico!!!

Ora leggo di Tede che viveva con l'ansia da patata cicciottella... che poi Tebe fa molto più figo scrivere "camel toe anxiety"...

Però io sono professionale... non posso sbilanciarmi in un giudizio senza aver accuratamente visitato la paziente... il caro e stimatissimo  collega Eliado capirà e approverà.

Cattivik (versione dr motel... ehmmm versione dr house)


----------



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tebe mi hai fatto morir da ridere!!!!
cmq anch'io pensavo di essere solo nel mondo delle patatine ciccciottine e invece non è così!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Io però ora vorrei vedere a confronto una patatina cicciotta e una piccolina...
Ohi, ammetto che nella mia vita di patatine ne ho viste davvero poche. Sai com'è...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

Non posso non interrompere il mio silenzio, a questo punto.

Cantami in rima, Passerina Aulente
Di quei labbroni il placido turgore
Che pur da vesti caste e sanza ardore
Mostrano il bel sorriso prominente


Ma dimmi, Passerina: è mai accaduto
Che qualche amante tuo fosse ‘sì grato
Di tanta benvolenza del creato
Da fare “ganassina” a quel labbruto

Don di natura, festa d’ogni senso,
alba del sogno di maschil disìo
vetta radiosa, culla dell’oblio
che uragan d’ormon fa ognor più intenso?

Capir tu devi che Fortuna volle 
Baciarti là, proprio laddove noi
Uomini d’arme o del pensiero eroi
Per porre un bacio ci s’accalca in folle

Canta di lor ma non cantare ancora
Certo non di terribili miasmi
Provocatori di conati e spasmi
Ch’ogni libido uccide e si divora


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Alce.... ti adoro!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1152 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso non interrompere il mio silenzio, a questo punto.
> 
> Cantami in rima, Passerina Aulente
> Di quei labbroni il placido turgore
> ...


Alce...abbi pietà ti prego...:rotfl::rofl::rotfl:

E' bellissima!!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1148 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tebe mi hai fatto morir da ridere!!!!
> cmq anch'io pensavo di essere solo nel mondo delle patatine ciccciottine e invece non è così!!!:rotfl:


Camel toe di tradinet! Unitevi!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1150 ha detto:
			
		

> Io però ora vorrei vedere a confronto una patatina cicciotta e una piccolina...
> Ohi, ammetto che nella mia vita di patatine ne ho viste davvero poche. Sai com'è...


Appena riesco ti mando due foto


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1150 ha detto:
			
		

> Io però* ora vorrei vedere a confronto una patatina cicciotta e una piccolina...
> *Ohi, ammetto che nella mia vita di patatine ne ho viste davvero poche. Sai com'è...


Io pure sono mosso da interesse!
son anni che quel dubbio m'attanaglia!
patate: meglio fini oppure spesse?!

si pongon qui le basi acché battaglia
si vada scatenando a suon di ciccia
e a tal cimento è pronta.... la bavaglia.

Ascosa in pelo liscio oppure riccia
ogni patata verrà esaminata.
Fuori dal gioco chi lezza o bisticcia!

La Scienza qui è padrona incontrastata,
a indagine profonda ci si accinge
acché linea precisa sia marcata.

La scarna col rossetto la dipinge,
la ciccia con la cipria tenta celo.
Sta al giudice scorpir se alcuna finge


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1140 ha detto:
			
		

> Consiglierei una liposuzione. Ma che cazzo di post scrivi? 10 minuti di cazzeggio... passo di qui e cosa mi tocca leggere?


Quoto!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Io non bado al sovrappeso della mia patata...è tutto in sintonia! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1164 ha detto:
			
		

> Io pure sono mosso da interesse!
> son anni che quel dubbio m'attanaglia!
> patate: meglio fini oppure spesse?!
> 
> ...


Apriamo una discussione nel privè dal titolo.
la patata. Meglio cicciotta o magra?

Admin, tranquillo! E' tutto sotto controllo da queste parti!:up::canna:


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1167 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io non bado al sovrappeso della mia patata...è tutto in sintonia! :carneval:


Elide!!!! Anche tu con la Guest star camel toe?
tanto per non sputtanare nessuno e senza fare nomi, Eliado, un mio amico tra poco ex mi sa, ha sempre sostenuto che le patate cicciotte dovrebbero essere l'ottava meraviglia del mondo. (bisogna capirlo. E' ancora nella fase post lasciamento. Non sa quello che dice. Spero solo che sappia quello che fa con una rotula in mano..:scared


----------



## geko (16 Aprile 2012)

AAA Vendo foto della patata cicciotta di Tebe, altissima risoluzione. 50 euro b/w, 70 euro a colori. Prezzo non trattabile, pagamento anticipato. Massima serietà.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1171 ha detto:
			
		

> AAA Vendo foto della patata cicciotta di Tebe, altissima risoluzione. 50 euro b/w, 70 euro a colori. Prezzo non trattabile, pagamento anticipato. Massima serietà.


Sconti per disoccupati, pensionati e disabili?


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1171 ha detto:
			
		

> AAA Vendo foto della patata cicciotta di Tebe, altissima risoluzione. 50 euro b/w, 70 euro a colori. Prezzo non trattabile, pagamento anticipato. Massima serietà.


Ma poi ti lamenti del blog? Smettila!!! Non mando foto in giro delle mie grazie nude. MAI FATTO!:rofl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1172 ha detto:
			
		

> Sconti per disoccupati, pensionati e disabili?


Alce pure tu però!


----------



## geko (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1173 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma poi ti lamenti del blog? Smettila!!! Non mando foto in giro delle mie grazie nude. MAI FATTO!:rofl:


Uff. Va bene.  
Però sei noiosa eh... pensa che affari avremmo potuto fare insieme!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1174 ha detto:
			
		

> Alce pure tu però!


Il mio, come già detto in rima, è solo interesse accademico :saggio:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1175 ha detto:
			
		

> Uff. Va bene.
> Però sei noiosa eh... pensa che affari avremmo potuto fare insieme!


Non essere così zerbino! Se hai merce in magazzino dovrai pure venderla no? :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1175 ha detto:
			
		

> Uff. Va bene.
> Però sei noiosa eh... pensa che affari avremmo potuto fare insieme!


In effetti...non ci avevo pensato...che dici...per animare un pò il commercio metto un avatar Camel toe?
:rotfl::rotfl:
Basta dai che devo scrivere una cosa su manager seria!!!
Come posso farlo in queste condizioni!
Geko però anche tu ti stai rammollendo di brutto!
Non se più lo stesso uomo che tentava di _mollettarmi _la guest star camel toe., quante mollette avevi preso? 234? sarebbero bastate per...tutta?..


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1177 ha detto:
			
		

> Non essere così zerbino! Se hai merce in magazzino dovrai pure venderla no? :carneval:


Ma che magazzino!!!!
Non posso starvi dietro come i ragazzini, su! Ho una pagina seria su Manager da scrivere, se no il duo Eliade&Eliadoscared come fanno a spantegare i loro mmmhhhh....beh.....mmmmmmhhhhh......


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1170 ha detto:
			
		

> Elide!!!! Anche tu con la Guest star camel toe?
> tanto per non sputtanare nessuno e senza fare nomi, Eliado, un mio amico tra poco ex mi sa, ha sempre sostenuto che le patate cicciotte dovrebbero essere l'ottava meraviglia del mondo. (bisogna capirlo. E' ancora nella fase post lasciamento. Non sa quello che dice. Spero solo che sappia quello che fa con una rotula in mano..:scared


:rotfl:
La Guest stare è fantastica tebe!!!! Compagnia di sventura in tal caso!!!

Lascia stare...tieniti stretto questo amico (Solo il mio gemello poteva definire la patata cicciotta come l'ottava meraviglia...:rotfl: ).
Ma poi zitta tu, magari lo sa benissimo quello che dice!!
Ehm...con le rotule non saprei...spero di si per i pazienti! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1179 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che magazzino!!!!
> Non posso starvi dietro come i ragazzini, su! Ho una pagina seria su Manager da scrivere, se no il duo Eliade&Eliadoscared come fanno a spantegare i loro mmmhhhh....beh.....mmmmmmhhhhh......


Ecco brava vai...che qui dobbiamo lavorare! :carneval:
Forza che i fondi di thè in fermento! :carneval:


----------



## geko (16 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1177 ha detto:
			
		

> Non essere così zerbino! Se hai merce in magazzino dovrai pure venderla no? :carneval:


Magazzino? 'un c'ho più spazio nell'hard disk (mai parola fu più azzeccata!  ).


----------



## geko (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1178 ha detto:
			
		

> In effetti...non ci avevo pensato...che dici...per animare un pò il commercio metto un avatar Camel toe?
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Basta dai che devo scrivere una cosa su manager seria!!!
> Come posso farlo in queste condizioni!
> ...


Hai ragione. Mi sono rammollito... sto diventando uno di quei mielosissimi e pateticissimi uomini 'pucci pucci'... Peggio di Manager.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe, tu hai problemi! :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1173 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma poi ti lamenti del blog? Smettila!!! *Non mando foto in giro delle mie grazie nude. MAI FATTO!*:rofl:


Dunque di chi è quella che mi hai mandato???
   

Cattivik (millantatore)


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1191 ha detto:
			
		

> Dunque di chi è quella che mi hai mandato???
> 
> 
> Cattivik (millantatore)


Era di Eliade.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1189 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, tu hai problemi! :rotfl:


No no, adesso non più. Ora che ho scoperto che il camel toe è una potenziale arma di seduzione...la sfrutto a manetta!!!
Camel toe e microtette.
Vuoi mettere? Mi sento già una bomba sexi.


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1193 ha detto:
			
		

> Camel toe e microtette.


 Insomma, ho controllato (non sapevo cosa fosse 'sto camel..ecc...)...io non sto mica a questi livelli...
E non ho nemmeno le microtette...


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1227 ha detto:
			
		

> Insomma, ho controllato (non sapevo cosa fosse 'sto camel..ecc...)...io non sto mica a questi livelli...
> E non ho nemmeno le microtette...


Beh...mica tutti i camel toe sono uguali.

Ero certa guarda che non avessi le micro tette.
Mattia insegna che a quelle latitudini "E' tutta una gran bellezza!!!!"

Ovviamente lui è un tettomane. Sotto la terza sono tutte piatte...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1247 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh...mica tutti i camel toe sono uguali.
> 
> Ero certa guarda che non avessi le micro tette.
> Mattia insegna che a quelle latitudini "E' tutta una gran bellezza!!!!"
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Non so...mi hai fatto venire i dubbi...:unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1193 ha detto:
			
		

> No no, adesso non più. Ora che ho scoperto che il camel toe è una potenziale arma di seduzione...la sfrutto a manetta!!!
> *Camel toe e microtette.*
> Vuoi mettere? Mi sento già una bomba sexi.



Scusate, vado un attimo in bagno, torno subito.........


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1282 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate, vado un attimo in bagno, torno subito.........


Adulatore....flap flap


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1310 ha detto:
			
		

> Adulatore....flap flap


Preferisco "bongustaio" :mrgreen:


----------

